# Favorit Monitors



## Callopistes (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi,

What is your favorite Monitors

1.Varanus griseus
2.Varanus rosenbergi
3. Varanus mitchelli
4.Varanus gouldii ssp
5.Varanus varius
6.Varanus spenceri
7.Varanus mabitang
8.Varanus glebopalma
9.Varanus olivaceus
10.Varanus macarei


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jul 21, 2009)

Umm Goulds,Rosenberg r awsome,spencers i badly whant!mertens r sick..and so r laceys!


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 21, 2009)

i love perenties, spencers, bells phase laceys, ackies, storrs lol pritty much anything thats big and mean i love all monitors they are the best looking animal on the planet IMO


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 21, 2009)

1. Varanus Giganteus (Perentie)
2. Varanus indicus (Mangrove)
3. Varanus spenceri (Spencers)
4. Varanus mitchelli (Mitchells)
5. Varanus Acanthurus (Ackie)


----------



## ScalyMung (Jul 22, 2009)

favourite at the moment is my juvi mertens until i pick up my juvi male rosenburg next week. he's a little beast can't wait 
Deano


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 23, 2009)

PRASINUS, 
but i love my little sandies so much


----------

